

Wild in the Streets: A 24-Hour Field Guide to New York City - Petiver
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/03/nyregion/A-24-Hour-Field-Guide-to-New-York-City.html

======
weeksie
Fun fact. There are still a few pigeon keepers in Brooklyn. It's an entire
subculture, complete with political intrigue. They're known to "kidnap" each
other's birds and hold them ransom. Even funnier is that there are a few
falconers that keep _their_ birds just to screw with the pigeon keepers.

------
Alex3917
Author is wrong about the Chicken mushrooms, they are actually one of the main
beginner-safe mushrooms we have in the area.

